# Looking for a Miniature/Moyene breeder in WA/BC/OR



## Lavanda (Dec 25, 2013)

Hello!
I am new to the poodles and this forum helped me a lot in narrowing down my choices. I am now looking for a mini or moyene 15-17 inches with the performance in mind. I am going to do agility with my dog so sound structure and temperament are very important. I talked to Karbit and Rosemel owners and would love to get a pup from them, but need to fly to Reno for that. So this is my attempt to find a great local breeder withing driving distance. Please feel free to leave your comments and suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## Boomboomdeboom (Apr 13, 2013)

LaVans don't know when u live but I drove twice to Reno to pick up the right pups for us.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Boomboomdeboom (Apr 13, 2013)

Sorry I spelled your name wrong"



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lplummer52 (Oct 26, 2013)

You need to drive to Reno for Karbits. Really, there are not a lot of mini/moyen breeders specializing in performance You'd do well to make an effort to buy a puppy from Karin Benker. My puppy's dam is a Karbits bred poodle and if I was younger, I know she'd be a spitfire in agility! As it is, she is soooo smart that I'm considering competitive obedience trials


----------

